# Sticky  What scale(s) do you model?



## Boston&Maine

What scale(s) do you model? The "other 'standard' gauge" option is for other scales which model 4' 8.5" gauge but are not listed in the poll options...

PS: No scale bashing in this thread please


----------



## Big Ed

Sorry I didn't notice that you can still vote.
My vote (s) are in.

Now go back and delete the other one that you locked.:laugh:
Please,


----------



## imatt88

I voted

N, HO, and O...

My god,......what am I thinking:laugh:


----------



## oldsteamer4

Hi. Folks- Been a while since I've read the posts here. There's a lot of interesting experiences in railroading, both modelling and prototype here, and that's why this is the best site I've seen. Anyway. the Missus got her new dishwasher, I got a few pieces of lumber, and that's about as far as I've got in my re-build of of the O A & P S. Here in St. Thomas, Ontario, Canada, there is a major railroad restoration project taking place to restore the Canada Southern station, or CASO, as we locals call it. If all things go right, there should be a room dedicated strictly for kids to try their hand at all the aspects of modelling a railroad. If the reaction to Thomas The Tank a couple of years ago is any indication of enthusiasm, then another generation of modellers and railfans is on the way. Cheers to all. Could older eyes and a slight tremor of the hand in us old(er)timers explain the popularity of O and HO? The Missus says in my case it's the eyesight 'cause I never spill a drop!

Brian-oldsteamer4


----------



## tjcruiser

oldsteamer4 said:


> Could older eyes and a slight tremor of the hand in us old(er)timers explain the popularity of O and HO?


Oldsteamer --

Nice note. I'm a "middletimer", perhaps, but I think it's the nostalgia of my childhood (HO), and the elegant simplicity of the mechanics in older O (pre- & post-war Lionel, etc.) that attract me. In today's tech-driven society, where today's gizmo is quickly outdated by tomorrow's gotta-have-it, there's something rewarding to be found in tinkering with an old-school motor, armature, gearing, etc. No diodes. No chips. Some metal. Some wire. A few screws. Simple. It makes sense -- then and now -- and it got the job done ... then and now (again). Think about that ... do our kids today have any toys that might still be running strong (with some minor t.l.c.) 50+ years from now? A few, perhaps, but most are bash-and-trash throwaways.

TJ


----------



## therailchannel

N, F (2.5" gauge 1:24 or 1/2" to the foot scale) and 1.5" scale, 7.25" gauge. Just because you ride it, doesn't make it any less of a model railroad. We can still have operating sessions with waybills and dispatchers.


----------



## machinejack

I run Marx and Lionel O/27, lots of 6" tin. One set of O Marx Diesels.
Jack


----------



## Reckers

therailchannel said:


> N, F (2.5" gauge 1:24 or 1/2" to the foot scale) and 1.5" scale, 7.25" gauge. Just because you ride it, doesn't make it any less of a model railroad. We can still have operating sessions with waybills and dispatchers.


I agree. Anything smaller than 1:1 is a model.


----------



## Reckers

Does anybody know of a scale that is 1:24???


----------



## tjcruiser

Reck,

While G varies a bit in scale from mfr to mfr, it generally spans that 1:24 range. From wiki ...

Wrightway Rolling Stock 1:32 and 10mm scale custom built British North American and European passenger stock.[1]
Accucraft has three scales- Fn3 is 1:20.3, Gauge 1 is 1:32, and their ½" scale is 1:24
Aristo-Craft is 1:29, “Classic” series is 1:24
Aster is 1:32
Bachmann's "Big Haulers" series is to 1:22.5, while their "Spectrum" Series is to 1:20.3 scale
Hartland Locomotive Works is 1:22.5
LGB is 1:22.5
Marklin "MAXI" is 1:32
MTH Rail-King is 1:32
USA Trains “Ultimate” Series is 1:29, “American” Series is 1:24

TJ


----------



## Southern

born and raised HO. It is all I know.


----------



## dkirksey

G scale....glad to see my original O is in the running for number one


----------



## Komodo

i wonder if someone would ever make a train 1/12 scale 0.0 that would be big 

i model Ho and ho only


----------



## David-Stockwell

*What scale*

Since I'm a bridge builder I build them in all scales from Z scale up to and including O scale

Cheers ...... Dave


----------



## andersley

Currently (and finally!) I model in HO, but in the past have done UK OO, UK O, US O, UK O-16.5, US N, Swiss HO, US HO, Belgian HO, UK G1, UK Gauge 3. 

I am now settled on Slovenian HO - I promise!


----------



## imatt88

OK, now you can add S to my list:laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser

andersley said:


> Currently (and finally!) I model in HO, but in the past have done UK OO, UK O, US O, UK O-16.5, US N, Swiss HO, US HO, Belgian HO, UK G1, UK Gauge 3.


My head's spinning! No two O's are quite the same, huh?

TJ


----------



## craigh

I didn't see 1:1! 
There's a bunch of museum curators and restoration folks who also model smaller scales. Since most of us can't park 'em at home we do the little ones too. Call it extreme rubber scaling.

CraigH


----------



## gc53dfgc

TJ 

Could you somehow add that a vote on oo as i actually run OO (My live steam train) but i can't add it as i have already voted.


----------



## Boston&Maine

gc53dfgc said:


> TJ
> 
> Could you somehow add that a vote on oo as i actually run OO (My live steam train) but i can't add it as i have already voted.


Done.


----------



## tjcruiser

Thanks, B&M!


----------



## gc53dfgc

thank you boston and maine


----------



## GSC

I use portable show layouts and I model four scales.

I have an HO 3'x6' layout, an operating display loop with a shop complex and sand quarry. And a place for all those Matchbox cars I have.

I have a 1948 Louis Marx O-27 with 3-rail track mounted to a hollow core 36"x80" door. All original, even the headlight in the 0-4-0 loco. I display with my great-grandmother's cardboard Christmas village houses from the 1930s.

I also display and run an LGB G-scale layout (taken apart for transport), a box set loop with additional trackage. I have many antique toys I display inside the LGB loop.

I've been working on an N-scale N-Trak 2' x 4' module. Not finished with it yet.

The layouts work just fine sitting on sawhorses in the cellar, stood up out of the way when not in use, and they fit in the car for transport.


----------



## cabledawg

Just started back into trains, but we are working on a HO scale setup and I want to put a G scale setup around the ceiling in the living room. Trying to pick up more Micro Machines trains, but they are hard to find. We have a few, but not much track and what we do have is old and starting to break more often. And once I find a replacement motor for the Lego train, we might dive into that "scale" as well.


----------



## jzrouterman

Boston&Maine said:


> What scale(s) do you model?


HO. loosely based from the eras of the 60s and 70s


----------



## scarsella81

*Where's the T scale!*

I would vote but i have no option! Good thing it clearly states NO scale bashing lol :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## glockr

I have mostly HO stuff but then had a chance to get some really nice SP steam locomotives (both narrow and standard gauge) in S Scale so now I have both. I'm going to need a bigger house to have room for the S layout though

Cheers,
Ken


----------



## Simplexbike123

Well said TJ. We are definitely in a 'throw-away society. We have to be one of the most wasteful countrys anywhere.

We recycle sure, but we buy stuff way before the older stuff is worn out.

Yes, give me all the old machinery. Flathead Fords, Old Marx Toys, Marx/Lionel prewar/postwar; and lest we forget some early HO. Ah yes, life is good as long as we have more trains than we have room for.  I am far from there, but I guess if I can't get enough before my time is up, I can collect the rest up above. 

Jack


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

scophone said:


> I'm a newcomer, please your comments


OK, how about telling us something we can comment on?


----------



## haphall

Results are as I would have guessed. I'm all HO, a result of nostalgia from when I was an early teenager with mt Santa Fe passenger and Tyco consist on a 4'x5' sheet of plywood. My older brother had a Lionel O27 on his ENORMOUS 4'x8" layout so I, being the little kid, got the smaller scale. Haven't looked back since.


----------



## David-Stockwell

scophone said:


> I'm a newcomer, please your comments





gunrunnerjohn said:


> OK, how about telling us something we can comment on?


It's a puzzle for you to figure out!!:thumbsdown:
I didn't have anything better to do so I checked all 4 of his posts, and none of them say much of anything

Dave


----------



## tjcruiser

It was a spammer. Bio info was filled with iPhone info. Posts were nonsensical. He's now been decimated.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I was going to go look at the BIO to see if that was the case.


----------



## David-Stockwell

tjcruiser said:


> It was a spammer. Bio info was filled with iPhone info. Posts were nonsensical. He's now been decimated.
> 
> TJ


Hi TJ,

"DECIMATED" That sounds like he was KILLED

Dave


----------



## tjcruiser

Ha ha ... I agree ... something Arnold Schwarzenneger would say!

Actually, that's actually the term used by the spam assasin built into the Moderator tools.


----------



## Big Ed

By the poll count it looks like the HO's are over running the site.:laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

No kidding, that seems to be the way at most train forums. The only one I've found where O rules the roost is OGR.


----------



## N-gauged

I model n-scale because I can get more in a smaller area with out being too tiny.
If I had a lot more space I'd like to do HO.
​


----------



## Simplexbike123

Ed, I have so many preferences, that it gets hard. Seems like all different makes and gauges have something to offer different from the other.

I don't normally buy Lionel, because of the way prices have gotten. However, my daughter gave me a 225E loco and whistling tender, so I eventually collected several of the 800 series cars for it of all kinds. Mostly ones that do something beside ride around.

I also am into HO, as my son and his wife bought me a 1996 Monopoly set that (thanks to Bachmann's excellent communication and service) runs so smooth. Love it. Bought a pair of Bachmann Diesels (both powered) too with DCC. They run great. I do wish I had gotten sound with them, but I will just mount a diesel horn under my table with several outlets.  My other wish is that Bachmann made some passenger cars for the Sante Fe. Seems like mostly what I see in passengers is Amtrak.

I also like Marx and bought a Commodore set, which had wheel problems when I got it, but thanks to many posters from here and one other group, they are solved.

Now, what I still want to get is a narrow gauge HO Shay loco and tender. I want to get the one with the horizontal side shaft drive. Neat train.

I would love to have some Hornby, and other nice trains, but I look at the fact that scenery is the key for me. No matter what train I am running when I get it all finished, it will look great running overhead, through tunnels, over mountains, etc. Idea being run watcha got and have a ball.

Sorry for the above book ladies/guys.

Jack


----------



## Massey

I started my train life as a 4 yr old when my Dad brought home a Tyco Chatanooga Choo-Choo. It was the Deisel set not the steamer. The train would only come out durring X-mas and was my favorite thing every year. It even got played with after the presants were open. There were more when I was younger mostly Tyco stuff but still fun. Even after the trains stopped running under the X-mas tree I kept one of my locos on a piece of rail on my dresser, it was a Tyco GP20 BN engine, until I joined the Navy in 2001. Some time after I moved out of the baraks in 04 I started buying HO equipment for a future layout. My first engine was Athearn BB SD40-2 painted in CSX colors and my first set was a Bachmann Spectrum B&O heavyweight passenger set with a 2-8-0 Consolidation as the loco. This year that set had the honors of being this year's christmas train around our tree. I dont currently have a layout but I mainly model NS with some BNSF and CSX thown in for color. 

My favorite locomotive is my Broadway Improrts Norfolk & Western Class J 611. I have a couple engines from them and they are all excelent performers, Kato is my favorite manufacturer and I have about 20 engines from them, anything from GP30s to SD90/45s and just about anything in between. My collection also contains some Atlas Gold and Silver, Life Like P2K, P1K, Athearn RTR and BB, and the only Bachmann I own is 3 steamers. 

I dont have a layout at the moment but soon I will be building a round the room ceiling layout for both me and my son.

Massey


----------



## tjcruiser

Massey,

Great background bio info! Hope to see the ceiling layout at some point soon.

TJ


----------



## Massey

It is in the works but I need help from the managing authority... ie wife!

Massey


----------



## Hybrid_Prime

looks like HO is the dominator.Thats what I started buying but don't have the room so switched to N.


----------



## andersley

I am surprised that O is ahead of N.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

andersley said:


> I am surprised that O is ahead of N.


We're not going to let you tiny little ants beat us!


----------



## Fighterpilot

I had Lionel trains when I was a kid, then got into HO with my son in the late 70's. Hated the brass track and the problems keeping the trains running smoothly.
Decided to get into model trains again a few months ago and started out with the O gauge Lionel "Polar Express" set. Have since added a couple of Williams diesels and some rolling stock. Started building my train layout. Max size I could fit in my workshop (with all the other stuff I have) was 6.5 x 12 ft. 
I'm happy with my layout, but, naturally wish I had more room. I may even wish I had gone back with HO scale and use the new stainless track, which I understand is easier to clean and keeps the trains running much smoother. A 6 x 12 layout in HO would have been more than enough room to do what I want, and I do love the look of the two rail system. Using Lionel Fastrack with my current O scale layout, so the 3 rail system doesn't bother me that much.
Oh well, I'm committed now to O scale so that's what I'm modeling and will eventually clear out some "stuff" to make room for expansion. Got an L shape all planned to extend my current layout. This hobby can get addictive and I already may be an addic! You just can't seem to get enough.


----------



## tccarson

I agree with Reckers, "Anything smaller than 1:1 is a model". I've been building HO for years, have just recently developed interest in N, and if I had the space, I'd do a 1/24 scale if for no other reason than to have an excuse to take all my car models and Franklin Mints out of the display cases.
TC
ScaleModelPlans.com


----------



## Simplexbike123

D, Due to the fact that one HO set and one pre-war O gauge set I have were given to me as presents, I feel I should put both gauges on the table. I will also have a GG1 coming soon. My first new train to date. Shallow pocketbook.

This hobby could put a guy/lady who is already in the poorhouse into a poorer house.  I have been thinking about a second mortgage on my house and maybe sell all of my cars so I can bury myself in trains. Kidding of course  

I will be on a 12' x 18' layout in my extra room which is 18' x 19'. So, I can relate, though miracles can be worked as far as elevating trains, bridges, mountains; etc. When a kid, I only had an 8' x 8' table and tons of trains and accessories while running o027 gauge.

I am working very slow at getting my table up, as my grown children, Grandchildren, my mostly restored Maverick Sprint, and a Soap Box Derby wheeled cart (old school type) keep me very busy. I love it all, but does eat up time.

Some of the guys on this forum have asked me for over a year if I had my table up yet. Wanted to put it in a large shed outside, but time stopped me from finishing that. Retirement? You will be busier than ever.   I don't suppose some of you could fly out to central California to help on my table----What! No volunteers? 

All have a great weekend coming up.

Jack


----------



## JohnReid

G because I like lots of detail !


----------



## Simplexbike123

Hi all. John, I run Marx, Lionel, and HO. But, I really think I like HO the best, as it looks so good running along mountainsides, etc., not to mention the fact that a lot can be put in a smaller area.

Jack


----------



## snowballs442

I voted on the poll and found that HO is the most popular. Why is that¿
What makes that the most desired scale¿


----------



## Gansett

I 'd love to have a "O' or "S" scale layout but they both consume a lot of room. N and Z scale is a bit small for my aging eyes. That leaves HO. Small enough to have a complex layout in a_ relatively _small space, big enough for a Dad and 10 year old to operate together.

Throw the manufacturers into the mix advertising HO scale many times over the other scales and the reason for HO's popularity becomes apparent.
That's my 2¢.


----------



## thatperthguy

HO is what I have at the moment, but I am considering OO as well as I believe it uses the same gauge railway. plus it seems easier to get thomas the tank engine trains in OO than in HO. (for the 4yo)


----------



## tccarson

*The decisions in life...*

I'm facing a major life decision: Do I rebuild my HO scale layout or switch to N scale and start fresh? Re-location is a consideration. Maybe I should do both...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, you already have the HO stuff, so cost certainly enters into the picture!


----------



## tccarson

*true enuff...*

I was thinking about splitting up my HO stuff and distributing it among my grandkids. They're a bit young yet, but it could get them hooked.


----------



## David-Stockwell

tccarson said:


> I'm facing a major life decision: Do I rebuild my HO scale layout or switch to N scale and start fresh? Re-location is a consideration. Maybe I should do both...





gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, you already have the HO stuff, so cost certainly enters into the picture!





tccarson said:


> I was thinking about splitting up my HO stuff and distributing it among my grandkids. They're a bit young yet, but it could get them hooked.


Hi tccarson, If you decide to give the HO to your grandkids, then I would say go to N scale. IN "X" amount of space you get a much longer main line for operation, especially if relocation is in the future.:thumbsup:
gunrunnerjohn does have a point though, because your starting all over again!!!!!
Cheers, Dave


----------



## Conductorjoe

Ho Scale definately has more items available as far as detail. 
I have modeled N scale for years and it has come a long way.
I just happen to like N scale and guess it is due to what you can do as far as space. I am currently building a 11' x 13 ' layout. If it was HO it would take way much more room.

The only drawback to N scale for me is I am getting older and the eyes just arent as good. I like to scratch build, paint and decal. That is where the good ole optivisor comes in handy.


----------



## Snape

*N Z and HO*

I like to keep variety in my scales and therefore use a the N, Z or the HO scale depending on my mood at that particuar time.


----------



## tjcruiser

You said you're favorites were AF and Hornby in the other thread? Presumably S and 00.

???


----------



## ColtsKurt

Being new to this, I have O Gauge. Is that the same as O Scale? {asks sheepishly}


----------



## tccarson

Short answer... yes. Gauge often refers to the track dimensions (rail to rail), while scale is a universal term relating to the ratio of model size to size of original. O Scale is 1:48.

There are some variations in O gauge track. I'm far from an expert in O gauge, but I think the differences relate to turning radius. A longer passenger car might have difficulty in a tighter radius. There will probably be some more specific answers coming up here. There is always lots of help available on this forum.
TC
ScaleModelPlans.com


----------



## tjcruiser

Good question. Unfortunately, no easy answer. Lionel runs on O gauge track ... distance between the rails. However, Lionel has traditionally taken great liberties with the _scale_ of their locos / cars. A fuzzy target is around 1:48, but pre- and post-war stuff deviate from this significantly. See this thread for some comparisons ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5126

TJ


----------



## ColtsKurt

tjcruiser said:


> Good question. Unfortunately, no easy answer. Lionel runs on O gauge track ... distance between the rails. However, Lionel has traditionally taken great liberties with the _scale_ of their locos / cars. A fuzzy target is around 1:48, but pre- and post-war stuff deviate from this significantly. See this thread for some comparisons ...
> 
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5126
> 
> TJ


Thanks! Everything else I do is fuzzy, so why would my hobby be any different? lol

Well, not everything. I SCUBA too. If that gets fuzzy... I'm in deep trouble. (pun intended)


----------



## alocsin

HO because of the variety. But as I get older and my eyesight gets worse, thinking of moving to O.


----------



## Nevada wheel

I voted O I started with HO and I have experimented with N--my favorite is O needs alot of space but they run forever...


----------



## Kwikster

Presently working in O, mainly because that's what I have most of. Especially like the PW O scale. Eventually I will jump back into HO, more trains less space. Planning to model late steam early diesel C&O, B&O and GTW. My dad was a fireman for B&O in the early 60's. Have a friend who retired from CSX.


----------



## eljefe

I'm following in the footsteps on my father and grandfather with O scale. I'm thinking about trying an On30 narrow gauge line as an add-on to my layout someday.


----------



## rogruth

I play with three rail O gauge.

I like trains of any size and type.


----------



## powersteamguy1790

I model in N scale.


----------



## rogruth

ColtsKurt said:


> Being new to this, I have O Gauge. Is that the same as O Scale? {asks sheepishly}


It seems to me that the two rail O gauge modelers think that they are the true modelers of O "Scale".They could be right but even with two rails there are many discrepancies.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

rogruth said:


> It seems to me that the two rail O gauge modelers think that they are the true modelers of O "Scale".They could be right but even with two rails there are many discrepancies.


9 posts and you're already trying to start a fight?  :laugh:


----------



## rogruth

No I am not.I am trying to let the starter of this topic that he can find a lot of info about scale and gauge from the two railers because they spend much more time researching what they do and usualyy are much closer to "scale" than the rest of us.
Sorry you didn't get my voice inflections.I have no interest in fighting but as you know most O scaletrains are gauged incorrectly unless they are proto 48 or 17/64" to the foot.


----------



## New Berlin RR

well now I guess I should add N scale to my repartee  so im O-scale, HO and N so oops


----------



## jlong

ColtsKurt said:


> Being new to this, I have O Gauge. Is that the same as O Scale? {asks sheepishly}


Depends. Is your O gauge stuff scaled correctly to 1/48 or close enough? If yes, then it's O scale. And you're commonly known as a "Hi Railer". If you install scale flanged wheelsets and Kadee couplers, then you're known as a "3 Rail Scaler". 

Now just because your equipment is O scale, you are only known as an "O Scaler" when your stuff runs on 2 rails.

If the proportions have been crunched such as with Lionel O27, then it's "Traditional O Gauge" (as Lionel put it) or "Semi Scale" (as K-Line put it). and you're known as a "Semi-Scaler" or "Toy Train Operator". 

Confusing, I know. In all reality, the terminology is difficult to define because a lot of different terms are out there, many of which have been construed (eg. Semi Scale). The experts can't agree on anything. So don't bother pulling your hair out trying to understand it.


----------



## rogruth

I agree with John.You cannot always depend on a catalog description.
If it is really important sometimes measurements of the model compared to measurements of the prototype are the only way to know.
For me,if the proportions look good I can accepted that model.A little out of scale is not important then.The Lionel and Williams copy of the GE 44 ton switcher are nice models but are way oversized and do not look right to me at all


----------



## jlong

If Lionel had proportioned the 44 tonner properly, it would have meant all new tooling for the power truck assembly with a much smaller motor design than what Lionel standardized. It would have been dwarfed by rolling stock and looked out of place to first time set buyers (which is the market Lionel was after).


----------



## rogruth

That is true.


----------



## jlong

For as common, inexpensive, and ignored by collectors the original 44 tonners are, I was a litte surprised when Lionel re-issued it and real surprised Williams later reproduced it. The re-issues cost twice what decent originals go for. But then the re-issues run much better.


----------



## Catwagon

I love everything but due to space restraints I've settled on N. If I see something great looking in another scale I'll probably pick it up for display. To me, detail is pure art...


----------



## gofisher2

jlong said:


> For as common, inexpensive, and ignored by collectors the original 44 tonners are, I was a litte surprised when Lionel re-issued it and real surprised Williams later reproduced it. The re-issues cost twice what decent originals go for. But then the re-issues run much better.


You are so right about the 44 tonner. It was the only engine I ever purchased that was not Athearn. Unique and overlooked. A perfect side industry switcher. The original is a difficult one to DCC with the twin motors. Still trying to figure out how.


----------



## jlong

gofisher2 said:


> You are so right about the 44 tonner. It was the only engine I ever purchased that was not Athearn. Unique and overlooked. A perfect side industry switcher. The original is a difficult one to DCC with the twin motors. Still trying to figure out how.


Gofish, do you mean an HO 44 tonner such as BMan? The one we're discussing is postwar O27 Lionel which had a single motor. The things are monsters and way out of scale, used the cheapened motor. Because of this, they are often scoffed by collectors and go for cheap. A lot of us couldn't figure out why it was reproduced at twice the price of the originals....by Lionel and Williams. My guess is the re-issues have better motors and run better.


----------



## gofisher2

My bad, missed the Lionel part. Ok, I tuned 60 on Saturday and the brain aint what it used to be, that's my excuse. :laugh:


----------



## ICRR Junkie

I model in HO scale!


----------



## Razorfish

Raised on HO thanks to my dad, but now I just do N simply because of the smaller space requirements.


----------



## PEIR

I model HO. Not too big and not too small.


----------



## New Berlin RR

I model HO mainly, some O scale, 1/18 scale cars and other odd ball things like planes and boats (small 1/87th scale)


----------



## Cape T/A

I model O scale, I suppose I just like the physical size and weight of them.


----------



## rogruth

I have 3 rail O because I can see it with bad eyes and handle it with bad fingers.


----------



## Big Ed

Dam look at the poll.....we have a lot of HO's here.

Half of them want O. But don't have the room.


----------



## David-Stockwell

big ed said:


> Dam look at the poll.....we have a lot of HO's here.
> 
> Half of them want O. But don't have the room.


Even if I had the room, I wouldn't want O gauge / lionel because it just don't look right to me!!!:laugh::laugh:

I like a layout to look realistic ED

Your friend, dave


----------



## Big Ed

David-Stockwell said:


> Even if I had the room, I wouldn't want O gauge / lionel because it just don't look right to me!!!:laugh::laugh:
> 
> I like a layout to look realistic ED
> 
> Your friend, dave



Your on my friends list?

They are ALL toys.

You want realistic, you got to buy a real RR.


----------



## David-Stockwell

big ed said:


> Your on my friends list?
> 
> They are ALL toys.
> 
> You want realistic, you got to buy a real RR.


Hi Ed,

I just checked my fiances, :thumbsdown:hwell: Do you want to loan me some money:thumbsup: We can go in on one together I would own probably about .0000000001 percent and you would own 99.9999999999 percent.:laugh: 

Cheers, Dave


----------



## daveh219

*All the more fun...*

I started years ago with HO and modeled a 9x11 layout until moving. Packed things up and then decided to "revive" the old Am.Flyer layout for Christmas. Later got a couple Lionel engines so modified the layout to allow both 
S and O to run.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Welcome to the forum Dave, we need more O-scale blood.


----------



## tccarson

I like all scales, all gauges, all brands. It's just my finances that limit me. The fact that I started in H.O. has kept me there so far. I've been doing quite a few of our catalog models in N scale, and I have to admit that you can get a lot more real estate in N scale. I'm going to do another Z scale model soon just for the challenge. I was thinking of doing the trailer park in Z scale! http://www.scalemodelplans.com/smp/pgs/catalog3.html#2170

TC
http://www.ScaleModelPlans.com

By the way... Welcome Daveh


----------



## daveh219

*Glad to be aboard*

Thanks to both GunRunner and TC for the welcome. I think it's more fun to "dabble" in various scales. Hadn't done anything in O scale until I bought a Lionel Polar Express (used). When it came I was impressed with the size and weight of it so went back to EBay and started looking for used ( in need of repair) units. Have four more - three running - and more S enroute.

Look forward to gaining some info from various posters. 

Thanks again, 

DaveH


----------



## Carl

Welcome to the forum.....looking forward to your progress.


----------



## Guest

I restore old H0 stuff. Used it for "mental health" to relax after a long day when I was in business. From pre-war embossed cardstock and wood cars to mid 50's diecast locos and metal rolling stock.
Been in three rail since I inherited my Uncle's 225E set in....oh...1951.
Added to that my Dad's 252.
27 years ago, after a house fire, got into #1 gauge, have a pike outdoors, been in service 20 years this February.
25 years ago got involved in some scale 2-rail 0 after avoiding it for years.
So....Half 0, 0 (2 and three rail), 1 (and it's narrow gauge).
Guess I'd best start getting rid of stuff.
Dave


----------



## Essex

My first loco was a gift from my wife and it was HO so that's what I model!! (It helps that it's all her fault when negotiating for real estate). I also "inherited" a HO scale club module that has a loop of HOn30 (aka HOn2 1/2) which is perfect for me because I want to model a quicksilver mining area. The loop goes through a tunnel which I can convert into a couple of mine shafts.

I just went to a show at the fairgrounds in San Jose, California. There were great modular layouts in N, Z, and On30 (also some larger stuff) but no HO at all!! I don't think that's too significant; there are a lot of HO clubs in the area that have permanent homes so they're less interested in modules. I was very impressed with the N and Z scale. They've come a long way. 

My personal preference for HO scale comes down to this: it's the smallest scale that has (in my myopic opinion!) automobiles that you can really see and work on. Otherwise I'd go for something smaller to increase my real estate. 

Question: Does anyone know what Q scale is? I forgot.


----------



## BIgOtto

My brother and I run HO. Just started a new set up got a decent amount of room, 15'x25'. Looks like alot of room until you start drawing things up.


----------



## darryl1936

*On30*

Since I like On30 I guess "narrow" is close enough. Darryl in Oregon


----------



## BigBaby

O scale, because the fastrack from lionel is idiot proof and I like the larger trains. Just getting started and learning but I think my son and I will enjoy this for years to come.


----------



## cole226

i have O and On30 both on the layout. the shays and climaxes are just to neat on a turn of century logging theme. my O are pre and postwar lionel and a couple modern lionel and mth.
layout is L shape, approx. 6'X20' one leg and 9'X6' other.
double main, with small yard.
mountains, tunnels, trestles, bridges.
some of the roster:
lionel 225e w/2235w, 226e w/2226w, (2)1668 black and gunmetal, 1662 switcher--postwar: 221, 2020, 675,2025, 2035, 2023AA, 2332 gg1, 736 berk, 2028 gp9,
412 D&H, 9639 mikado w/tmcc, k-line 9622, 9624 AA, MTH 631 camelback w/dcc


----------



## darryl1936

*scale*

For me, On30 with O buildings works just fine.


----------



## Carl

I still enjoy N-Scale.......seems to be getting little smaller as my eyes grow older.


----------



## California RailFan508

For me, I used to scale O-Scale back when I had a model railroad between 2002 and 2005. I had Lionel and K-Line trains running on Lionel 0-27 track on a 5 x 10 table. Since 2005, the layout has been in storage (taken apart to make room for storage space) 

Soon, I will be looking into ATLAS O 3-rail 21st Century track and some Bachmann/MTH locomotives when I start making a new layout this fall (starting in October).


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Are you considering command or conventional?

BTW, welcome to the forum.


----------



## California RailFan508

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Are you considering command or conventional?
> 
> BTW, welcome to the forum.


Thanks. I will start off with conventional for now until I have a better budget to invest into the command series of products.


----------



## keitaro

I model Japanese N and a bit of British N

though i am getting swayed by Japanese HO steamers. if only i had the space


I recently bought a HO steamer for display purposes only.


----------



## G-RUN

In HO scale I model US stuff
in Z scale german stuff and a little bit US stuff


----------



## dlbraly

due to space, Ill will probably do more with N scale. Giving my Kid N scale set, already painted the base, and nailed the track down. I plan on keeping it real simple, cause he is so young. paint some roads on it.
I have a bunch of building kits, but want to do them with him.

O scale, mainly for Christmas time.
I need to work on getting some more space for it if I plan on doing more than just a Christmas setup.
Same with my HO stuff, I need to figure out where to put it.


----------



## keitaro

does display only count? recently purchased a HO C12 Japanese steamer


----------



## hirailer

All my stuff is HO. I sometimes wish I had started out years ago with S scale. The locos run so much better than HO and lend themselves to more detail.


----------



## Johne230

I am just getting started in N scale wanted to do HO scale but I am short on room. Hope I wont be sorry.


----------



## andersley

Johne230 said:


> I am just getting started in N scale wanted to do HO scale but I am short on room. Hope I wont be sorry.


N scale is very good quality these days, so you should not be sorry 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kraftbay

My usual scale is 1/72 military and aircraft. And occationally HO scale diorama and scenery stuff.


----------



## tccarson

*Making a switch*

Most of the stuff we do for the catalog is either HO or O scale, but I've just recently made the switch to N scale for my own new layout. It's a little more challenging at first, but you get used to it. I'm surprised how much easier my last few N scale models have been compared to the very first one I did.
Here is Plan 1790 in N scale, my most recent N scale project:









TC
www.ScaleModelPlans.com


----------



## rdcfellow

*Now On30*

I use to have a small O scale layout, mostly Lionel. Been into On30 for a couple years now.

Logging mainly....


----------



## tccarson

*N scale*

I'll eventually model a west coast logging camp. Since I grew up in one I might be able to go from memory.

TC
www.ScaleModelPlans.com


----------



## SR KARALIS

H0

U.S,German,France and Italy trains,
all models by Lima made in Italy and Hornby Lima


----------



## red56turbo

Just getting back into N Scale. Was put on the back burner while life, family, and moving occurred. Now my son is very interested and I have the space for a small layout. I have mostly Atlas and MicroTrains.


----------



## hoosiercanuck

HO and N. Love western railroading and the idea of long intermodal and coal trains in N scale for the realism.


----------



## Fire21

N-scale. I've had N stuff for over 30 years, started building a layout in the 90s, but ran out of time and stored everything. Just last summer I slowly started over, deciding to go DCC. Bought a couple new locos, got some of my track laid. Just a couple weeks ago I got the outer loop going...I said I was working slowly...and am now working on the inner stuff. Just making sure I am having fun with it, not a burden.

Hoosiercanuck...I live in NE Wyoming, right in the middle of the coal mining and shipping. BNSF and UP trains all over the place! Most of the activity is south of where I live, so I don't see a lot of the activity, although there seem to be trains running through town most of the time, at least every time I want to cross the tracks...LOL.


----------



## Oiler fan

HO and G. Big trains in the back yard are just way too much fun.


----------



## RKO

HO all the way with USA.


----------



## amer/flyer

S scale, American Flyer and O gauge.


----------



## Biggie

N scale (some photos of mine and dad's N scale German Deutsche Bundesbahn model railroad layout, era III), 

HO (EU and USA theme) + collecting old Mehano (Tempo/Rivarossi/Lima) trains

G scale; Western + American Civil War theme cca. 1860 - 1900, model railroad not build yet but plenty of material already collected.

Regards,
Rok


----------



## amer/flyer

I model S scale and O scale.

John


----------



## 400E Blue Comet

I had to vote in all of them except Narrow Gauge. Never realized that there aren't too many people with almost all the scales    .
The HO and OO came close but I technically DO have a Hornby OO Jinty even though it's the same scale  (Right? I know I can run it on HO transformers and HO track.)


----------



## amer/flyer

I model, O and S scale. I like the S America Flyer gauge better, because of the detail and then sound and smoke of the steamers.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet

amer/flyer said:


> I model, O and S scale. I like the S America Flyer gauge better, because of the detail and then sound and smoke of the steamers.


The white ring on the wheels is a pretty neat detail. It just works and that's how you tell a steamer is an American Flyer... Unfortunately the only working S gauge engine I have right now is the Casey Jones Game Train, the 4 others are broken. I have an American Flyer power pack (Somewhere) but I need to fix some transformers I bought because Power Packs don't have throttles.


----------



## amer/flyer

Need any help fixing the American Flyers, let me know.


ameri/flyer


----------



## 400E Blue Comet

Ah, figured out I could use a Marx transformer because it goes up to 13 volts . The train is running slow though, I think I may need to clean the pins that connect pieces of track possibly.


----------



## amer/flyer

That sounds like a start. But I agree with you, a bigger transformer.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet

I could use my Lionel KW, but I don't know which posts go up to 14 volts that are controlled by the throttle, which would those be?


----------



## amer/flyer

I have a Lionel ZW transformer, It tells you on the handles. There are 2 posts 1 positive and 1 common. Like on the ZW 2 rows ie:BU, CU.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet

Darn, too bad I don't have a ZW, I could use that for Standard Gauge too. Well that's what birthday money is for  :la:
KW might not even have a controllable 14 volt output, it's one of the biggest lionel transformers, but not that big. It's probably for O Gauge and certain Standard Gauges (But not my #33 ). If I buy a lionel rheostat though, I might be able to use it with the accessory power as an S Gauge transformer since it's 14 volts but I doubt it really matters because the Marx transformer goes up to 13 volts anyway. sly: Though I run my Marx trains with my KW's main O Gauge output. Marx are supposed to take 13 volts but that goes up to 19 volts and they still run fine, no burning up. Transforms my Marx steam engine into an awesome fast one too.)


----------



## amer/flyer

I got the ZW when I was a kid, didn't pay much attention to it, didn't know any better, got the train bug and found it under the porch. Are Marx trains O gauge? As long as your KW works fine, great! You're right that's what birthday money is for


----------



## 400E Blue Comet

Yeah Marx are O Gauge but they make other toys and sometimes they're HO. Too bad the ZW costs $$$$$$$$ . Looks like the Marx transformer is working it's just the track, I use the old track because I have boxes full of it .


----------



## amer/flyer

The old ZW's cost around $100.00 I think, I have tons of old rusty track also.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet

Oh strange! I was feeling how hot the motor got on my American Flyer and it was ok, but I felt the back contact wheels on it's tender were hot! Not the front ones though. I wonder why :dunno:? The motor isn't getting too warm, I hope there's nothing wrong with it. Maybe the back contacts need to be cleaned.


----------



## pennalco

Having grown up with British Steam from the age of birth to fourteen it was pretty natural that I would model British OO gauge, I did that on and off for a large part of my life, now 71 years old.

Ten years ago I made the switch to American N Scale, this opened up a whole new world of modeling, I built an N Scale layout but also played around with Australian HO Scale for a year or two but sadly I found it far to expensive to pursue.

Now modeling American HO and having a ball learning about US railroads I am in the early stages of building a new layout.


----------



## tccarson

For months I've been deliberating over switching to N Scale (for space reasons) or sticking with HO because that's what I've got most of. I'm not that good at making these executive level decisions. My wife bought be an N Scale starter set, so that tipped the scales. I've decided to work with both, using the N scale in the background as a "forced perspective". The plan is to have a separate village situated on a plateau in the background - my N scale layout. Who knows, maybe further up the hill I'll do a Z scale.

TC
www.ScaleModelPlans.com


----------



## amer/flyer

pennalco,

Have you ever tried American Flyer "S" gauge, it is larger than HO and smaller than "O", I have both, but I really enjoy the American Flyer.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet

I have a pretty good amount of American Flyer track, not an infinite chest full of it but still a lot, that's one reason I like it. S Gauge is the smallest of the bigger scales. The tracks are also easy to use.
The second reason is: American Flyer 350 (Royal Blue).


----------



## amer/flyer

*S Gauge*

I like the S gauge also the 350 Royal Blue, need to find one.


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer

I've been modeling in HO scale since 1968 when I got my first HO train-set for Christmas that year. I had a nice Lionel train I got from Santa in 1965 but, I was never happy with it because it had 3-rails & it didn't look realistic enough to me, even as a young boy. I knew the real trains ran on only 2-rails so I wanted a 2-rail train like the real ones. I believe the Lionel set was "O" scale but don't hold me to that? Those of you who are diehard Lionel fans would know the exact scale back then. I do miss that big heavy throttle/transformer though that Lionel made & it did look somewhat real to me.


----------



## rdcfellow

*trains from here to there 60 + years*

I started many moons ago, 1951 or there about and HO was the coming thing. Some of my train friends had Lionel O scale but poor me and I mean cash poor was my start. Many years later I did have some Lionel but the I found on30 and that is my story and I'm going to stick with it. I have a nice Gang Car and a really nice ZW that I should find a new home as I don't even have a piece of track in O scale. Anyone like to make a deal but no O scale stuff, just need HO or on30 ? on30fellow in Orygun


----------



## longle

I run American Flyer S gauge only and have since my dad bought a 48T (Royal Blue) freight set for Christmas 1948 when I was 7. I fully restored a 48T set for the 65th anniversary in 2013. Being a glutton for punishment I, with rare exception, stay with the earlier link couplers probably because that's what we started out with so it just seems right.

Larry


----------



## Shifty1

Have no choice due to space.. N scale it is!


----------



## gr_rogers

HO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## microbuss

HO cause they work with some Hot Wheels, Matchbox etc vehicles


----------



## PhillipL

I voted HO. I model both US and European trains. I have a passion for ERA III (1945-1970) East and West Germany (not a huge collection) and in the US; D&H, New Haven and SP (small collection).


----------



## Water Stop

I don't model *any* scale...I just use 'em right out of the box.

No Scratch-Building, no Kit-Bashing, no Weathering, no Structures, no Scenery, just place it on the rails and go!

Water Stop


----------



## Tomule

HO. I have rolling stock from my dads railroad and some DC engines. When I build my new layout it will be DCC.


----------



## Old_Hobo

Can anyone tell me what's up with the percentages on the poll table? It adds up to 134.86%....how can that be?


----------



## Lee Willis

Well, I assumed that some people, amounting to 34.86%, modeled two or more scales: for example at one time long ago I did Z _and_ N.

Now I just do O.


----------



## rdcfellow

I really though on30 was it but the quality of engines was lacking so I am slowly converting to HO. Sure is a lot more manufactures making HO engines. Anyone interested in fixing some On30 logging engines? Cheers, Darryl


----------



## Water Stop

I _ran _G-Scale, O-Scale 2-Rail, and HO Scale, but I didn't _model _any of them! 

Water Stop


----------



## Water Stop

HEY LEE,

Yeah, but you run O-GAUGE, not O-SCALE.

W.S.


----------



## cole226

*What scale?*

all you guys coming from _that other forum_ need to check in!
i'm curious how the numbers change:sly:


----------



## Prewar Pappy

*Wow! What Results*



cole226 said:


> all you guys coming from _that other forum_ need to check in!
> i'm curious how the numbers change:sly:


I checked in, however, my Std Gauge didn't move the graph much. It looks like the score for now is:
First Place HO (no surprise)

Second O-Gauge (barely)

Third N-Scale


----------



## Peter Herron

*Yikes, there are not enough choices here........*

.......as I model in 1/48 scale using hand laid Code 100 standard (5') gauge track and Code 70 narrow gauge 30" Gauge (On30) track. I guess that translates into O standard 2 rail and On30, right?

So far I have about 2/3 of the standard track laid and hope to have it complete early this Fall and start on the On30. 

I have also built a working turntable, a kitbashed roundhouse, scratchbuilt water tower, and a kitbashed sandhouse. Additionally, I have installed speakers with Tsunami decoders in 5 Shays and 2 Rod On30 engines, as well as QSI decoders with at least 2 speakers in 3 Rod and 3 diesel standard gauge engines. I also managed to squeeze a Micro Tsunami with keep alive and a speaker into a Lee Snover 23T Boxcab.

Laying the track forced me to scratch bash a bridge as well as lay in the stringers, planks and ties for a curved trestle. 

I can see why I only have some of the track laid................man, this stuff takes a long time to do................

Peter


----------



## RonthePirate

I had to vote two gauges. N, because I have a complete layout in that gauge, but O, because that's where my heart is.
Something about a big tinplate Lionel barreling down on you at eye level that just stirs the soul.
That clackity-clack on the 027 track, fake smoke bellowing, whistle blowing.....yeah!
Size? Well, yeah, it fits better.........
Cost of equipment? Ehhhh........ Money is no object. (Especially when you don't have any)
Ease of maintenance? Gimme a big ol' O gauge to work on any day. At least I don't need my bifocals to see where that screw goes.
Maybe this list is why the N gauge has been neglected.

EDIT: Whoops: happened to read Water Stop's comment above, had to change the word "scale' to 'gauge".
But he's right. I love the old tinplate look. Don't think I would do O scale. (I have done HO scale in the past. It was OK!)


----------



## MrRiddle

Lionel "O" Gauge. Started putting my train from the 50s back together a few years ago. Only using small layouts for now but will be starting a medium sized one with friends shortly.


----------



## FJX2000

I have HO and G scales. I have dabbled in N scale but HO is where my heart is. I would love to get into the HOn3 market!


----------



## longbow57ca

Hello, I model Marx and American flyer trains are called 3/16 scale trains Marx run on 027 3 rail track and American Flyer run on 2 rail American Flyer track, I have one layout I run 2 different tracks on one layout. I live in a small apartment and have very small layout but it is a place to run my trains and have a lot fun with trains. Someday I will build a bigger layout for my trains when find a bigger apartment or house. Thank longbow57ca.


----------



## DocBrown

*Standard*



Boston&Maine said:


> What scale(s) do you model? The "other 'standard' gauge" option is for other scales which model 4' 8.5" gauge but are not listed in the poll options...
> 
> PS: No scale bashing in this thread please


How come you Don't have a standard gauge forum?


----------



## tiger

Well, HO, I'm new here and in my only topic so far I mentioned that we're starting with an under-the-tree X-mas train but I wonder when "layout creep" will set in. I just don't have the real estate for anything bigger. Hmm, does my wife really need a sewing room?

I have not started buying support products yet like buildings, automobiles yet, just looking around on-line. But it just occurred to me... O scale is about 1/43rd, isn't it? If I picked that scale and a different train, I'd have all the little automobiles needed for the display; as my wife won't let me bring home any more 1:1 scale old cars, I have a neglected collection of 1/43rd (I collect Ameripowered cars, Europeans with American engines) that I'm not doing anything useful with. Sigh... I could have had a unified-scale comprehensive hobby.


----------



## mjrfd99

HO here. Have a lot of Lionel in the attic though. Saving them for the grandkids


----------



## Pine Creek RailRoad

*What Scale*

B&M,
My family has owned O Gauge Trains sense before I was born, I was given my father's original 263E Tin Plate Lionel Train set, as part of my Christmas present when I was a very long boy, it's still one of my most treasured Christmas present. This particular Christmas gift, along with my Father & Grandfathers' guidance spurred me on, into my chosen (PWE) Professional Welding Engineering career. Even today after retiring from both my military & my PE career, I still build O Gauge Train layouts at Christmas time. I would like however to some day, have one outer loop of Standard Gauge Track, with a Silver Presidential Standard Gauge Train running around the rest of my O Gauge layout. After watching my boss run his around the big Christmas Tree, I have to admit, I have never seen anything that quite so impressive in our hobby.

PCRR/Dave


----------



## Harvey Kravitz

*My Scales*

I like HO & O. I have some G scale equipment. As I said in other threads, I like Narrow Gauge, Shortlins, Mining, Logging & Historical
Harvey Kravitz


----------



## Ike8120

Due to space restrictions I model N scale on a single HCD.


----------



## Guest

3 rail O gauge. I've been in N scale for many years as well but can no longer work in that small scale so I went back to O.


----------



## VegasN

I model N scale. I would love to have the room to do HO, but I do not. I also would absolutely love to do a G railroad around the outside of my house.


----------



## gg1hokk

I have steam in G-O-S-American OO-HO-TT-N and Z but my layout is O scale.

I was going to start in S scale but my LHS warned me away from it citing lack of available items.

If I had my druthers I would choose American OO. Love it.

But I am happy in the world of o scale.


----------



## VegasN

Well, I guess I have to add HO to my list now. Of course, I just got it, don't know if any of it works. I still prefer my N layout, that is my priority, but, I am looking forward to seeing if I can restore this HO set.........someday.


----------



## time warp

Been in HO for 42 years, done it all, kitbash and custom build, used to custom paint for the guys in the club in the 80's, Bowser steamer kits for a while. Now I'm back to the beginning- I call it HO Hi Rail. Old AHM, TYCO and Charmerz diesels from the 70's, even some new Model Power f2's(those are the old Marx molds). My 10 year old son and I are having a great time. Running everything double headed, even have a pair of Tyco "midnight special" sharks on fast freights. Enjoying our toy trains!


----------



## jouni rautiainen

scale N and HO


----------



## VegasN

jouni rautiainen said:


> scale N and HO


Love N scale!! And I am learning to appreciate other scales. Kind of digging the HO stuff I'm seeing. And G scale? OMG.....fantasy layout there.


----------



## MarkVIIIMarc

I'd like to add "Z" to my vote please. With basement renovations I am more pinched on space so I ordered me some of the little guys!


----------



## tccarson

*Z scale*

I built up my confidence level modeling several N scale projects so I thought I would tackle Z scale. This is my third Z scale project based on print-reducing our N scale plans:
http://www.scalemodelplans.com/smp/pgs/catalog3.html#1163


----------



## jmp883

I currently model in N-scale. My first model trains were a Christmas gift in 1970 when I was 6 years old. It was a Tyco train set. I stayed in HO-scale until the late 1980's when I moved from my parents house to my own apartment. They allowed me to keep my HO layout up and running in their basement. Unfortunately they moved to Nebraska in the early 1990's and since I didn't have room in the apartment I dismantled the layout and sold off all my HO equipment. I thought about trying N-scale but a cousin of mine had an N-scale layout in the late 1970's and the quality of the engines and rolling stock left a lot to be desired. After a year or so without a layout I was really wanting to get back into modeling. A club really wasn't an option for me due to my working a rotating shift. One day I was in my local hobbyshop when a customer was picking up an N-scale engine he had ordered. The shop owner put it on the test track to make sure it ran well and I was hooked. That Atlas N-scale engine was so smooth and quiet. Well I left the shop that day with a new Kato Union Pacific engine, a selection of Micro-Trains rolling stock, and Atlas track. I've been an avid N-scaler ever since. I now model the Erie Lackawanna, the Lehigh Valley, and the Delaware & Hudson railroads.


----------



## VegasN

jmp883 said:


> I currently model in N-scale. My first model trains were a Christmas gift in 1970 when I was 6 years old. It was a Tyco train set. I stayed in HO-scale until the late 1980's when I moved from my parents house to my own apartment. They allowed me to keep my HO layout up and running in their basement. Unfortunately they moved to Nebraska in the early 1990's and since I didn't have room in the apartment I dismantled the layout and sold off all my HO equipment. I thought about trying N-scale but a cousin of mine had an N-scale layout in the late 1970's and the quality of the engines and rolling stock left a lot to be desired. After a year or so without a layout I was really wanting to get back into modeling. A club really wasn't an option for me due to my working a rotating shift. One day I was in my local hobbyshop when a customer was picking up an N-scale engine he had ordered. The shop owner put it on the test track to make sure it ran well and I was hooked. That Atlas N-scale engine was so smooth and quiet. Well I left the shop that day with a new Kato Union Pacific engine, a selection of Micro-Trains rolling stock, and Atlas track. I've been an avid N-scaler ever since. I now model the Erie Lackawanna, the Lehigh Valley, and the Delaware & Hudson railroads.


Nice! I do N scale also. I have a kind of large layout I am working on. I do have an old HO set in a box that I just haven't had the time or room to even see if it works.


----------



## HO LOVER

Just when I thought I was crazy, Lololo. I have an HO layout in 1 room, and just started a 4x6 N Gauge in my living room. Good thing I live alone. Lolol.


----------



## VegasN

HO LOVER said:


> Just when I thought I was crazy, Lololo. I have an HO layout in 1 room, and just started a 4x6 N Gauge in my living room. Good thing I live alone. Lolol.


I do agree, not living alone with this hobby presents challenges indeed.


----------



## dee.and.dude

I have some HO stock and track from the first layout I half built a couple of years ago. But with shifting cities as a result of to many earthquakes, I had to pack up my layout.
Now I'm trialling a N scale 2x4 layout, before going for a much bigger one


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasN

Nice. Yeah, I originally started with a 3' x 5' N layout in our bedroom. I outgrew that pretty quickly, but mainly because I got sick of crawling in and out of bed.


----------



## dee.and.dude

VegasN said:


> Nice. Yeah, I originally started with a 3' x 5' N layout in our bedroom. I outgrew that pretty quickly, but mainly because I got sick of crawling in and out of bed.













Well, no more doing anything on my layout for this year .

Off for two weeks, 1800 miles around the North Island by motorcycle.
Decided to start on the second layer while Sculptamold was drying on ground floor, so using stiff card to build on. I'm using drywall plugs as locating lugs.
Decided on hobo camp for workers quarters, just for something a little different.

Merry Christmas to all from deepest, darkest New Zealand.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fire21

Thanks for the pix, looking good! Have safe travels on the bike. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and all those down under. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## VegasN

Looks good. I'll be starting my two week break next Thursday. I wont be doing anything as exciting as riding 1800 miles round an island. I wont even be doing 800 miles around the desert.
You have an excellent Holiday and I'll be here to see you back on it next year.


----------



## Fire21

As I've seen suggested in this or other posts, how about if everyone goes to their profile and lists the scales that they model. That way we'll all know what we're looking at in pictures, and we won't have to ask, like in the For Sale section. It'd just make it a bit easier, I think...


----------



## VegasN

I agree.....


----------



## gg1hokk

I have G - O - S - 00 - ON30 - H0 - TT - HOn3 - N - Z and T engines on a table display for comparison, BUT... I do not know how to post pictures to this site.


----------



## tccarson

*Inserting images*



gg1hokk said:


> I have G - O - S - 00 - ON30 - H0 - TT - HOn3 - N - Z and T engines on a table display for comparison, BUT... I do not know how to post pictures to this site.


One way is, when you lick on 'Post" there is a small grey and yellow icon at the top of the window that comes up. It looks like a mountain and sun. Click on that, then select the photo you want to post. It's been a while, but I think you can also create a gallery of your photos as well.


----------



## Fazeman

I've always liked HO scale. Funny thing is when I go to a hobby shop these days, I'll happen by the N scale section and admire stuff they have that hasn't been introduced to HO.


----------



## tccarson

*N scale*

Historically, I've been into HO scale but I build most of our display models in N scale mainly to work out the bugs, and hopefully discover some tricks to pass on. To tell you the truth, I think I'm getting hooked on N scale. At first it seemed like I might be pushing my abilities, but surprisingly it's not as difficult as I thought. I don't profess to be a top-notch model builder, but you can have a look at https://www.scalemodelplans.com/smp/pgs/catalog.html  (The N scale examples are mentioned.)
Tom


----------



## Wisdomwalker

For trains I have only dealt with HO. I would like to dabble in some HOn30 gauge goodness though. I love smaller narrow gauge steam, and I think it looks best in O scale. At some point I would even like a nice size G scale out in the back yard. Anyway, my last modeling endeavor was a trail truck loosely based off of a D90 in 1:10.


----------



## Fire21

Wow, that's amazing detail! So many craftsmen here...I'm not one of them, you are! Well done. :appl:


----------



## Wisdomwalker

Fire21 said:


> Wow, that's amazing detail! So many craftsmen here...I'm not one of them, you are! Well done. :appl:


Can you see my pics? because I can't... they didn't show up!


----------



## Fire21

Wisdomwalker said:


> Can you see my pics? because I can't... they didn't show up!


I can't see your pics here on the forum, but I got an email that said you'd posted in this thread, and the links to the pics were viewable through there.


----------



## tccarson

*Craftsmen*



Fire21 said:


> Wow, that's amazing detail! So many craftsmen here...I'm not one of them, you are! Well done. :appl:


Give it a try. You may surprise yourself! I had built several car models over the years. My biggest problem was slowing down, and having patience. I had no idea what to expect when I started scratch building model railroad structures, but I surprised myself.


----------



## Wisdomwalker

tccarson said:


> Give it a try. You may surprise yourself! I had built several car models over the years. My biggest problem was slowing down, and having patience. I had no idea what to expect when I started scratch building model railroad structures, but I surprised myself.


Exactly right. I scratch build out of necessity, my unwillingness to pay for expensive looking models and because I really enjoy making things. Plus, when you can make it exactly how you want it, it becomes even more satisfying. It's really not any more difficult than building a kit. Sanding covers everything. LOL!


----------



## Wisdomwalker

Fire21 said:


> I can't see your pics here on the forum, but I got an email that said you'd posted in this thread, and the links to the pics were viewable through there.


I don't know then. I posted from a third party host so maybe that's the problem. 

Anyway, Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## tccarson

*Scratch building*



Wisdomwalker said:


> Exactly right. I scratch build out of necessity, my unwillingness to pay for expensive looking models and because I really enjoy making things. Plus, when you can make it exactly how you want it, it becomes even more satisfying. It's really not any more difficult than building a kit. Sanding covers everything. LOL!


Sanding yes! An some strategically placed trees!


----------



## Wisdomwalker

maybe see the pictures now? So yah, lots of scratch built stuff here.

She started as an Axial SCX10 Dingo 1:10 Scale RC kit.
It came with crappy stickers for head lights and grille, I wasn't having any of that.... It all went down hill from there and I turned a toy into somewhat of a model. 

I made the hard top out of stryrene
The antenna is a guitar string and the ball is from a sewing pin
The cooler is made from stryene and various other bits
The sleeping bag and blankets are made from old shirts and show laces
The adjustable tie down straps are made from shoe laces and paper clips
The Bungee cords are hair ties and paperclips
The shackles are cut cotter pins
There's fishing polls made from BBQ skewers and other bits somewhere.
and on and on...


----------



## Colorado1445

Wisdomwalker said:


> maybe see the pictures now?


That picture of the car by the mountain looks like a commercial for a jeep. That begs the question could one incorporate RC cars into a model railroad?


Also that figure kind of looks like Captain America out of his uniform. Thought that was cool.


----------



## Sparky

nice jeep.


----------



## Eilif

HO is the only scale that I am actively modeling for the purpose of a train layout. However, I wargame in 10mm which is aproximately N scale and in 28/30mm which is quite close to O, and build terrain (often using those scale's kits) for both so I checked those boxes as well.

My favorite kind of modeling is 28mm sci-fi industrial and urban terrain. I make most of it from second hand toys and other junk that I kitbash and combine in interesting ways. Lots of fun. If anyone is interested in that end of things, it mostly ends up on my club's blog.
https://www.chicagoskirmishwargames.com/blog


----------



## ninjarobert

N-scale to fit the most in the space available!

I have an O-scale Lionel train set from 30 years ago, but don't have the space to set up a nice layout.


----------



## Nathan3350

*HO is my perfect scale.*

The scale is just small enough to model some of the largest locomotives and offer a lot of layout configurations without taking up your backyard, have a lot of nice detail, but are small enough to put away when finished with. I'm a new daddy to a beautiful 6 month old baby girl, so in this small living space, there is no train room....yet!


----------



## davidrafes

sorry HO scale


----------



## Homeless by Choice

*What gives?*

How come poll adds up to 136.34%?


----------



## ninjarobert

Homeless by Choice said:


> How come poll adds up to 136.34%?


y2k18 bug? lol


----------



## Nathan3350

Homeless by Choice said:


> How come poll adds up to 136.34%?


I am assuming that the pole allowed users to select multiple scales???


----------



## Sparky

i saw thot too, i thought my math was wrong.


----------



## spikedrivingblues

Reckers said:


> I agree. Anything smaller than 1:1 is a model.


Yes! I always knew babies aren't real people...just model toddlers :laugh: Just joking

Seriously, I model HO but given my relatively small space I gave a lot of consideration to N scale. After more than 2 yrs. I think HO was the right choice. HO is small enough for my eyes and hands.


----------



## davidrafes

*ho*

what is it that you wish to ask me?


----------



## jimben

On30 for me. Matches the vintage large lot of wood building I bought. Has HO before. You do get a lot of value for price in HO!


----------



## davidrafes

HO and I used this forum to buy some trains and was not happy at all with the service or quality of what I received. I know this is just a forum, but it helps no one if members get rid of their trash to newbees.


----------



## jimben

davidrafes said:


> HO and I used this forum to buy some trains and was not happy at all with the service or quality of what I received. I know this is just a forum, but it helps no one if members get rid of their trash to newbees.


Sorry to hear about the trash. I have some HO listings for sale here. Difference is all my items are new.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Sadly, we have no control of what is offered for sale in the sale forums.


----------



## jimben

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Sadly, we have no control of what is offered for sale in the sale forums.


Unless it is new. Cannot go wrong with new as long as it is not over priced.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, we have no control of the quality, even if stated as new.


----------



## Old_Hobo

jimben said:


> Cannot go wrong with new


Except that new can be defective right out of the box.....had it happen a number of times at my LHS.....fortunately, they can do an exchange right there....


----------



## lyrics 51

Sorry about the poor quality. I think a vast majority of the people in this forum are straight shooters.


----------



## Traindiesel

I've always operated and built layouts for O gauge trains. But I do have some 1960's -1990's HO and some early 1970's N scale that I've dabbled with. I'm hoping to achieve my dream of building layouts to run them all.


----------



## Maddog

I model 35n2.

1/35 scale. Often used in military models.

Two-foot narrow gauge. In 1/35 scale HO gauge track (16.5mm) comes out to two feet.

So I get to use both HO scale mechanisms along with On30 modified equipment. There is a lot of scratching building involved, but then everything on my layout is unique.

I also use battery powered remote control (BPRC) in my locos.


----------



## mvdeschane

For thirty one years I have modeled in HO Scale. However, I am basically bored with it today. I am considering going with a new layout done in TOMA Style (*T*he *O*ne *M*odule *A*pproach) because at 70 years old, I do not want to leave my current layout to my wife and sons to get rid of, when I kick-off. If built in Modules it will be a simple matter of removing the layout piece by piece. This new layout will either be done in On30 or Sn3. If done in On30 it will be considered by myself to be pretty much a fantasy world and if in Sn3, very realistic. I have done realistic with my current HO scale Northern Pacific layout; so, am leaning towards complete fantasy, as we speak!


----------



## MichaelE

In addition to HO, I'm also now modeling narrow gauge HOm.


----------



## Atlanta

Well I am modelling H0 Standard Gauge in addition with H0n30 (H0e) Narrow Gauge onto a fictional prussian Project when northern germany was part of the Peussian Kingdom...and well H0 and H0n3 onto my fictional Great Western & Atlantic RR of Georgia.


----------



## daveo228i

Marklin Z. I recently got back into railroading and Z always held a fascination for me. Several months ago, while recuperating from a total knee replacement, I was pretty much stuck at home. What to occupy my time, trains, Z scale. So I’ve been working on building a modest layout. Patience, patience, is a key when working on these little trains.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MichaelE

HO and HOm


----------



## SF Gal

I stopped N scale and threw out the layout when I moved from a apartment with a enclosed porch to my current home.
But I still have some scenery and all of my old N scale locomotives and rolling stock from the early 1990's.









I got smart in the end and kept all the containers the rolling stock came in.
I might be willing to sell it here on the forum but I have to research their condition and worth.
I didn't enjoy the scale as much as I thought I would as small details were too small to actually detail.
Cost was another factor and thinking DCC was what I wanted .
N scale DCC, back then, was perceived as a challenge for me.

But I am glad I switched to HO, I can now model in smaller detail.
I can actually read the speed limit sign on the roadways!!!! Yay!









I also voted myself as a S scaler as I own my Grandma's American Flyer train set she and Grandpa use to run every year under the Christmas tree. I hope to continue that tradition with a pre assembled layout. A future venture.


----------



## scott7891

O and HO. More HO at the moment since it is what I am familiar with but want to get in to O but have a lot to learn.


----------



## Tigger

Ho for me.


----------



## MohawkMike

I have a collection of steamers in most all scales. I prefer O because of eyesight.


----------



## blackz28

*me im HO all the way *


----------



## daveo228i

Z scale. I’m fascinated by the size. In the past I was into O and after an interval HO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

